# Thanks!



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We hope you guys all enjoyed the presentation as much as we enjoyed sharing the information. 

We came home exhausted but also cranked up about the new plants (as usual). Russ, your marsilea (sp?) in my 55 angel tank is actually four-leaf clovering! Re-did my 2-1/2 with some of the chain micro-swords and marselia left over from Sean's tank. Now I have a new home for my betta (Erik, photos soon to follow). 

Thanks again!

Melis


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I defintely appreciated the talk. Now I have a use for my 5-2 1/2s. I think this Spring I will check out the ol natural. The only question I have is about the lack of current in the water. I heard the plants could develop a film on the surface that could inhibit photosynthesis from stagnant water. Is this true?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If you want to add a little circulation, Chris can get the ZooMed 104 pumps. They look small in a 2.5gal tank. They have an adjustable flow rate and can be had at a very good price.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We haven't had that problem with our el naturel tanks. . As Erik mentioned, you could add some circulation if you wished. But Walstad (the expert on this sort of tank and the author of that book we brought) suggests to not have much circulation. Originally she said you didn't need any. It comes down to the fact that every tank is a little bit different. We have two 20L tanks that have almost everything the same, but growth, water parameters, etc. are a bit different. I would try without circulation. If you go beyond the 1 inch of fish per gallon, you will need circulation and perhaps some filtration, like we do on our goldfish tank.



brynnhilde said:


> I defintely appreciated the talk. Now I have a use for my 5-2 1/2s. I think this Spring I will check out the ol natural. The only question I have is about the lack of current in the water. I heard the plants could develop a film on the surface that could inhibit photosynthesis from stagnant water. Is this true?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a new appreciation for low-tech.

thanks again,

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

You do grow plants much faster with CO2--no doubt about it. And some plants won't do well out of their natural surroundings without it. But I do like the low tech tanks.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I like the tank so far. I think I am going to get a diatom filter if i change over any more tanks. After talking to everyone about diatoms yesterday, I may get one anyway.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

I would go with the hot magnum if your going to get one.
We didnt have a chance to see it in action yesterday, but I have one and it works great. I buy the powder from a pool supply store for 10 buck for 10lbs.
Its also a nice filter to have around in case of emergencys. 
Heres a link to it for cheap.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3597&N=2004+22777


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to Melissa and Don for the presentations and to Sean for being such a gracious host. I was happy that I made the trip.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

The Magnum is good for general filtration also. But I think you'll want to remove any other filter media inside it except the pleated element before you add the diatomaceous earth.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

When you run the magnum as a diatom filter all that is inside is 
1. Pleated micron filter
2. Plastic tube that goes inside the micron filter to keep it from crushing
3. Diatom powder


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Something to add about any diatom filter--it's not a good idea to let it sit for hours unused and then use it again without cleaning it out. The bacteria caught in it can go into anerobic activity and start converting nitrates (not too bad of stuff) into nitrites very, very bad stuff). 

Had I seen the Magnum at that low a price I might have considered it when I bought my System One diatom filter. It looks a bit more complicated to use (not much), but not nearly as complicated as the Vortex, and it looks like it can be used for regular filtration, too, something the System One isn't designed to do. That price link at Drs. Foster & Smith showed it sells for a decent price, too!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

One thing the Vortex has over all of the others, even though I don't like the thing, is that the flow through it is phenomenal! And the intake and output port design is better than what Ive seen on the others, too. Great flow, and the intake is spread out over a larger area to cut down on the local suction. This is good for smaller fish. You might have to add screen with tiny fish, though, as I do with the System One.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Shelly and I both enjoyed the presentation and are looking forward to setting up NPT's some time soon.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I enjoyed it as well!

Sorry for the delay in posting and thanks again to Sean and his family for hosting this meeting


----------

